# PA BOLETE REPORT 2020



## trahn008

Post up your bolete pics in this thread. Boletes are a large mushroom group and need there own thread for study. Try to figure out what type you have before posting. Not looking for "I went for a hike today and found these what are they".. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

My uncle was out on his quad yesterday and brought back a leccinum mushroom. We call them red tops local.. Not in the bolete family anymore, they have them in Boletaceae group. I was kind of surprised by his find, I don't really start finding them until mid July. We target the red tops in and around grey birch tree's. I don't have a picture, but will get out this week to see if I could find some to photo. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

I keyed this one down to a leccinum but it gave me 3 choices. All were edible, the common names were Ghost bolete, aspen bolete, and birch bolete. They were between a big tooth aspen and a grey birch.
View attachment 35454


----------



## beagleboy




----------



## Jeffrey1findum

I found these today bay boletes i believe? Imleria badia waiting for a spore print. Was mainly hemlock around except for this one dead tree i found them under definitely not a hemlock. Soil was sandy along a creek was fishing.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Well the bay bolete's spore print was brown and it matched the bolete filter. It doesn't seem to have any others that look a like, so i ate a small one tonight. Super tasty. Hopefully it works out with my system and i can eat the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Old Elm

5


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Found some bitter boletes near the bay bolete spot. No tasty edibles though.







Does anyone know how often the bay boletes can fruit?


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Old Elm said:


> 5


In this pick yeah 5 then went back next day and found two more bigger ones and also found many that where to far gone to eat.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Found this leccinum today. I ate a small piece a few hours ago and have no ill effects yet lol. Good taste , very delicate.


----------



## redtop

I've been picking the red toppers since I was 2 to 3 years old with my grandfather and my father that's over 60+ years. In my area they were I abundance for years and years but now that these stupid warehouse buildings are taking over in the northeast Pa. And the wild land acres are shrinking and being used and sold for that purpose we're lucky if we will have any place to look in the future. These shrooms are the king for the polish mushroom soup I make.


----------



## shroomsearcher

redtop said:


> I've been picking the red toppers since I was 2 to 3 years old with my grandfather and my father that's over 60+ years. In my area they were I abundance for years and years but now that these stupid warehouse buildings are taking over in the northeast Pa. And the wild land acres are shrinking and being used and sold for that purpose we're lucky if we will have any place to look in the future. These shrooms are the king for the polish mushroom soup I make.


It would be so cool if you could post a recipe. In lieu of fresh boletes (since I do NOT trust my ID's on them), I can get sliced, dried Kings (_Boletus edulis_) at a local Polish deli. Imported from Poland, actually.


----------



## SquirrelKing

I agree, it would be very cool to see that recipe show up . Lol


----------



## trahn008

Yes MJ, You live in redtop alley (AT ONE TIME LONG AGO). I haven't picked them in good numbers for many years. I do find them here and there around grey birch. The grey birch are the first to come up after coal mining and seem to die off after 10 years. Not as much coal mining (BREAKING FRESH GROUND) around my area as years past. So local... coal is NO LONGER KING and has took the redtop's with it! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

I found a couple of sour gold-pore boletes aureoboletus auriporus


----------



## steelernation

Nice boletes!

WHY can't ANY website or email stay the same? WHY must everything be screwed around with? Programmers...


----------



## Inthewild

steelernation said:


> Nice boletes!
> 
> WHY can't ANY website or email stay the same? WHY must everything be screwed around with? Programmers...


Whoa, whoa, whoa. I sense frustration. This site is for all GOOD. The new site will still take time to massage into a great forum. Please ask @wade, @mmh @Cricket or others on what you wish would liked changed. Keep it positive. Thanks


----------



## steelernation

Change for change's sake is pretty pointless. The only problem I could see that we had with the last version was the occasional spammers. I just went through the same thing with eBird, where they completely changed the individual data/interface section to hide all of the data that used to naturally be shown when you went to the site. The only answer I got on that when prompted for an opinion on the revamp was the boilerplate "change is good" and "some people really wanted the new look". Now I can't quickly and easily compare my data numbers; I have to navigate to page after page to get what I had in one place. Morels.com isn't so complicated. Is this an issue where the webpage company was revamping and forced a new look/template? I know that happened twice with my business website.

But whatever...this isn't a major soapbox that I need to climb up on...


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

I found some bitter violet boletes tylopilus violatinctus not good for eating but cool looking mushrooms. upposably useful for cocktails bitters but I can't partake right now taking antibiotics. Also found lots of chants none bigger than quarter size caps. Gotta do a rain dance.


----------



## shroomsearcher

steelernation said:


> Nice boletes!
> 
> WHY can't ANY website or email stay the same? WHY must everything be screwed around with? Programmers...





Inthewild said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. I sense frustration. This site is for all GOOD. The new site will still take time to massage into a great forum. Please ask @wade, @mmh @Cricket or others on what you wish would liked changed. Keep it positive. Thanks


As I told the mods and admins on the thread announcing the new format, the biggest thing I'll miss is the quick navigation. Now we have to use the "to the top" button and then click on "morel country" to navigate to another state's site! A time waster.


----------



## Kokomorel

Can anybody help id this


----------



## sb

Koko - Do an image search on "spotted bolete" and see if that helps.

Or, better yet; go to this link: 








Xanthoconium affine variations (“Spotted Bolete”)


Brown (red-, yellow-, or dark) cap may have yellow spots. White pores age yellow-tan & stain darker. White/tan stem may have pink-purple tints.




boletes.wpamushroomclub.org




It is the* Bolete Filter *website page for the spotted bolete.

I've found a few in prior years and experienced that there can be a wide latitude in the number of spots and how light they are. They are a choice edible.


----------



## jdaniels313

Kokomorel said:


> Can anybody help id this
> View attachment 36274


That's an interesting specimen! We don't have any like that out here in CA. Good photo too....


----------



## sb

Koko & everyone -- That (post #21 above) was an exemplary picture for id: Top side, Bottom side, Inside and Spore Print -- all in one pic.

Happy Hunting, everyone!

(Privately email me your next lottery pic winning number! Ha, Ha!)


----------



## shroomsearcher

Went and took a quick look at a place where I've found boletes in the past. We had substantial rain not long ago, and another big storm yesterday. Not a thing!


----------



## Ron Day




----------



## SquiddlyBimps




----------



## trahn008

Was out and about tonight pickin trumpets and noticed many different boletes on my way. Was super focused on trumpets, but will have a nice bolete harvested soon. The forest has awoke from it's summer slumber local. Happy Hunting!


----------

